# XML u. Dom Klasseneinteilung?



## netty (26. Apr 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin dabei eine sehr große und komplexe XML Datei zuerstellen ,die sehr viele Ebenen besitzt und in die Daten aus einer Datenbank eingefügt werden. Nun macht es z.B. Sinn Elemente zu Klassen zu machen oder z.B. eine Klasse xmlFile die viele Methoden besitzt wie createbasicXML, addElementName, spechernXML...... Oder,Oder ????

Gruß
Netty


----------



## phipsnet (3. Mai 2005)

es gibt doch xml parser, die dir solche methoden bereitstellt (jdom, dom..) - warum eigene methoden schreiben ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mai 2005)

die frage ist: WIE gross

die z.Zt. IMHO beste lösung ist JAXB - du schreibst dir einfach ein Schema für deine Datei und drückst auf einen Knopf; fertig sind die ganzen Zugriffsklassen...


----------



## netty (12. Mai 2005)

Unter wie groß verstehe ich sehr , sehr groß.  
Hinzu kommt noch das die Zusammenstellung der Elemente variabl sein sollte , d.h.  bestimmte Hirachieebenen kommen hinzu manche auch nicht  bzw. Elemente. Das gleiche gilt für die Attribute. Somit habe ich dies nun so gelöst, indem ich jedes Element zu einer Klasse gemacht habe 
und somit eine XML-Datei als Art Bausteine nach belieben zusammenstellbar ist.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

wenn sie wirklich SEHR gross ist, dann verwende ganz low-level sax, schreib dir KEINE eigenen Klassen für einzelne Elemente und mach ALLES von Hand

Was soll mit der xml-datei eigentlich geschehen? Ein DOM Baum im Speicher für eine 1MB XML-Datei ist riesig (und langsam), brauchst du das überhaupt?


----------



## netty (12. Mai 2005)

1. Was ist unter low-level sax zu verstehen ?
2. Die XML-Datei soll in erster Line als Datentransfer des Inhalts einer kompletten Datenbank sein (viele Daten). Die gesamte XML-Structure ist definiert und standardisiert, allerdings soll die Möglichkeit bestehen z.B. nur Metadaten zu übermitteln ohne eigendliche Daten usw. 
Das ganze ist dann so geplant, dass es eine Schnittstelle ist, die automatisch die XML-Datei generiert , bzw. der User über eine Application best. Parameter eingeben kann - z.B. nur Metadata. 
3. Die Alternative zu DOM ist JDOM - allerdings habe ich da sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu diesm Punkt gelesen. Unter anderem das sich DOM in der Zukunft durch Verbesserungen  der Geschwindigkeit von JDOM näher soll.


----------

